
The Remote Work Revolution - kguppta
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4VnDQIsL_M
======
shams93
Its still really tough to get remote work. You have to compete not just on
quality but price. If you live in an expensive city it seems to be extremely
tough to get into remote work, been trying for years. It has to be based on
price because I have no problem getting work in LA "onsite" it just ruins the
quality of my life because I get to spend most of my life stuc in traffic
ratther than living.

